# New set up



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok got a new (well new to me) tank. Is 20inch lenght, 10inch width, 12inch high, a 10 gal. It is divided in to 4 even sections, with glass walls that go about 1/4 inch to the bottom.
Want to kit out as cheap as possible, will have black (plastic bag) background and am thinking black gravel.
I have a plant that has been growing in a jar of water in the spot on the bench the tank is going for last 6 months, is some rainforest weed from my garden that looks nice and green, water always looks fairly clear, and have been thinking of adding fish to the jar for some time, but now am going to put the plant in the tank, will grow out the top, can also add some plants from my other over grown tanks.
For lighting I am thinking also cheap thinking 2 USB led spotlights as it is close enough to the computer to plug in.
This is them here...
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Clip-On-USB-3-LED-Powerful-Reading-Light-Lamp-/200557801715?pt=AU_Components&hash=item2eb22d30f3

With heating am thinking 2 x 25w at each end of tank as I dont think will be any water flow across sections.
Thinking a sponge filter in each section for filteration.
How does this sound?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Here it is...







[/IMG]


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

good looking plant, sounds like the set up will work what kind of fish are you going to put in?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure yet, have heaps of glass shrimp so them in 1 part, a betta would be good for one of the middle sections as they will be cooler. Dwarf gourami are another posibillity, might keep 1 to put pregnant platys and guppys to give birth. So many ideas!!!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

The plant is actualy two and you can just break off a branch and it will grow. My dog chasing somthing knocked a bit off and it just grew roots, it is mostly climbing up our fence. Must be some invasive climber that grows up trees, should look great in the tank though and can get heaps more of it too!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Now am thinking of getting a power head and building a trickle system.
the intake will go under the bottom and be airlin tubing with sponges slipped over in in each section, with holes in the tube where the sponges are...
then a tube will return the water over the top of the walls into each section like this...








Is a bit rough but would it be worth the effort?
Would it be too much adjitation on the surface for a betta to be happy, or should I stick to the sponge filter idea, or would bubbles from air in sponge filters be just as much adjitation?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Have background on, covered base too. Black gravel, and have added the plants. Just waiting on heaters. I am still throwing up between sponge filters, or building a system to get more water flow. Have airline under the dividers ending in airstone, but airline only just fits under.
Put the light on from my other tank to take photo, still need to get a light too.
Ok so here's the set up so far...


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Your making me jealous dude! 
Some GloFish would be cool. Don't know if you have the space though.
I like where your going with it though.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

My heaters arrived yesterday only 1 had a small hole in the bottom, lucky I noticed an air bubble as I was about to turn on!! That could have been very bad! Had bought on ebay from overseas and emailed them telling them the problem. They are sending me a replacement and I don't have to return the broken one.
The spotlights are on their way and, I have a powerhead in the mail too so I can build a filter.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I got the replacement heater yesterday, all is good with it.
The USB Spot lights are great and light up tank better than I expected.
Have the powerhead just sucking up from one end with a spraybar returning to the entire tank length, just need to put a sponge on the intake for some biobed, it is really noisy though, especialy at the moment as tank needs a top off as has evaperated in the heat. When full though is not as noisy but still loud. Will take some pics when I have time but really busy at the moment.


----------

